# Favourite Rhino villager?



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2018)

What's everyone's favourite Rhino villager?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Merengue is one my favourites in acnl. She's super cute <3


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 26, 2018)

My favorite Rhino villager is Spike. I had him in my town back on the GameCube. It's nice to see that he returned in the Welcome Amiibo update, and I might be interested in reacquiring him in the next game if we're allowed more than 10 villagers. I like the little added character from his scar, his Cranky personality, his orange coloration, and the blue and yellow accents on his hands, feet, horns, ears, and tail. 

Rhonda would be my second favorite.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 26, 2018)

Hornsby is my favorite rhino, by far. I had him in the GameCube game a long time ago, and his memorable catchphrase of "shnozzle" always stuck with me. I've since used an Amiibo card to add him to my New Leaf town.


----------



## mapleleaf (Aug 26, 2018)

Not the biggest fan of Rhino's, but I do quite like merengue and hornsby, shame it's basically impossible to get WA cards now because otherwise i'd have him in my town


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 26, 2018)

I say Hornsby is the best then the other rhinos because his design is pretty nice and not ugly and he is pretty normal looking and he is lazy.
I'm no fan of the other rhinos, the other rhino villagers are pretty ugly.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 26, 2018)

I like Merengue and Rhonda.


----------



## Toot (Aug 30, 2018)

Don't have a fave Rhino, but Hornsby is pretty cute though.


----------



## sigh (Aug 30, 2018)

merengue for sure, though hornsby is cute too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2018)

Merengue by far.  The other rhinos are disappointingly uncute.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 30, 2018)

I have Ren?e and Hornsby in my towns and I like 'em both.If Nintendo ever includes a smug rhino in the game,I'd have him as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Merengue by far.  The other rhinos are disappointingly uncute.



You don't like Hornsby?? :,,,,,(


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 3, 2018)

I don't believe I've really cared for rhinos a lot over the years but let me have a look see...

Ooh, Hornsby for sure! He has something about him that's just cute. <3


----------



## Mayor Kera (Sep 10, 2018)

Tank and Merengue.


----------



## LadyRainb (Sep 10, 2018)

Wow. I never seen Hornsby before. He has a nice name!


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2018)

defiantly Ren?e <3 , Merengue is a close second


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm not such a big fan of the rhino villagers, but I do like Renee, especially because of her design.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Sep 18, 2018)

Always liked Spike from my first actown in GC and Rhonda from my city folk town, Renee is a good third.


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 18, 2018)

not shocked merengue is winning. who wouldn?t love the strawberry shortcake rhino???


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 19, 2018)

^I don't hate her but I don't like the food her name is based on. xD


----------



## cornimer (Sep 20, 2018)

Hornsby is adorable. I love him


----------



## pinkfawn (Sep 20, 2018)

Merengue! I usually have her in every town. She's so cute and pink haha


----------



## PugLovex (Sep 20, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Merengue by far.  The other rhinos are disappointingly uncute.



Agreed. If Nintendo got rid of them, I wouldn't really care. Though I would be upset to see Merengue go.

Hornsby is cute, I guess


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 21, 2018)

Tank! He lived in my town for about a month and I LOVED him then he moved away after I had a break in ACNL. I have also had Rhonda but didn't like her that much.


----------



## goro (Sep 22, 2018)

i love merengue, but not really for the same reasons as everybody else. she was one of my first villagers so i'm kinda biased, aha

i have hornsby's amiibo card and if my town wasn't roughly 75% dreamies by now i'd probably put him in


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 24, 2018)

Ive taken a liking towards renee. Shes cute


----------



## Korichi (Oct 27, 2018)

All the rhinos are cute in their own way! ;7; Though I’m biased towards Merengue being my favourite because - cute pink strawberry rhino asfjfjd;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

All the rhinos are cute in their own way! ;7; Though I?m biased towards Merengue being my favourite because - cute pink strawberry rhino asfjfjd;;


----------



## Sothe (Oct 27, 2018)

I really enjoy the rhino villagers. Tank is my favorite villager and was the first villager I ever met when I began playing AC, and Merengue is another one of my top 10 villagers. I really like Tiara from ACGC, too. Wish she returned in the WA update.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 27, 2018)

Merengue is my favorite. She's in my mom's town and I have had her a couple times in my old towns. She's so darn cute, but I do love the other rhinos too.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

Used to be Merengue, but I saw Hornsby in the new amiibo set, and love him too!


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 29, 2018)

Tank, he's been in my new leaf village since I first made it and grown attached to him.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 24, 2019)

Merengue is the only good one in my opinion. the others are so boring looking


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 24, 2019)

Spike! I think his scar and look is so cool.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 24, 2019)

I've never had one in any town, but it's between Hornsby and Merengue.

Probably Hornsby because I've talked to him in his RV.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 24, 2019)

Hornsby is so cute, but I also love Rhonda.  I'm planning on adding her to my second town as a permanent resident.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 1, 2019)

Merengue.






























That is all.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Dec 7, 2019)

Probably hornsby since hes the only one ive had in a town,and I think hes the most aesthetically pleasing out of the bunch.


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Merengue! Her dessert theme is so nice!


----------



## Peg (Dec 10, 2019)

I do rather like Hornsby, the lazy rhino villager.


----------



## Bunia (Dec 14, 2019)

My poor Rhonda... Glad at least I love her ;/


----------



## moo-kun (Dec 15, 2019)

Petunia - I love her colour <3


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 17, 2019)

I guess it's Merengue. She looks really cute  Her design is one of my favorits!


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Merengue by far.  The other rhinos are disappointingly uncute.



this hurt a little lol i have tank in my town and he's a little cutie!! but yeah everyone just seems to love merengue


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Merengue is the only rhino villager I like tbh


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

merengue! she’s super cute ;;


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

When I first voted on this poll I picked Rhonda. Not sure what 2018 me found so appealing about her (not that I dislike her or anything). Today I've taken a liking to Hornsby. I almost invited him onto my island but decided against it in favor of Alfonso.


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 25, 2020)

Merengue and Hornsby are my two babies!


----------



## Koi Fishe (Aug 18, 2020)

Merengue was one of my first New Leaf villagers so she's really nostalgic! She was such a sweetheart and I still miss her. I don't really like any of the other rhino villagers ngl.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 22, 2020)

Renee is likely my favourite. I had her as a starter (I think) in NH but gave her up for Merengue and I regret it so much  I thought her personality would be more fun than it is, even for a normal


----------

